# Please Help! Passat 2.8v6



## justingeer1012 (Jul 10, 2009)

I have a 2000 v6 2.8l 109,000miles. I have an aftermarket air intake so the stock box does not exsist. multiple codes from obd scanner
p0102 - mass airflow
p0300 - multiple misfire
p0441 - purgeflow fault
The check engine light flashes upon acceleration, the car bucks around and backfires. very poor acceleration... the car runs like poop. i found oil inside of my spackplug boots, so i replaced both valve cover gaskets,cleaned plugs holes and boots. and no difference. still preforms poorly. the clutch was just replaced 500 miles ago and ever since it came back from speedshaft it hasnt run the same.








whats the next step???


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Please Help! Passat 2.8v6 (justingeer1012)*

Ten year old car...some things crap out:
Plug wires..either the wires go or the connectors..replace wire set..Amazon has Bosch lifetime set for $110 or less delivered (they run sales)..I slapped a set on my Passat and it smoothed out some rounghness that I was having on gradual acceraltion at speed! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Vaccum lines (purge fault could be cracked line or dirty purge valve...) I'd just replace all the small vaccum lines (and get the Kombi valve line kit too..it takes vaccum to the Kombi vlaves and if they don't open you'll get a CEL with "low flow on secondary air injection"..ask me how I Know this...







) if you haven't already..those factory OEM ones with the cloth braid can fool ya...look good from the outside 'cause the braid hides the cracks in the rubber hose itself..I replaced mine when I did PCV system overhaul (something you should consider if you're gettin oil leaks at valve cover or cam adjuster seals/gaskets..PCV system clogs and forces oil past gaskets/seals..if yours is clogged..could be more leaks comin soon! Not hard to do and the 3 parts (big hose assembly that runs across engine from left rear to right front, small hose under throttle body, and the "suction pump"..a wye shaped plastic piece)..only cost about $125 total (I got the Kombi valve hose kit and PCV stuff from 1stVWparts..just shoot Zeb an email with your VIN and he'll fix you up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ) Doin all this together makes sense because you have to pull the vaccum servo board (thing on top rear of motor with several solenoid valves and lots of little vaccum hoses runnin all around) to get at the suction pump and change the hose assemblies in the PCV system...You also have to pull throttle body loose to get at lower hose connection..don't remove any hoses or wires from TB, just loosen mounting screws and shift TB over to drivers side of car a bit...good time to clean TB as well, which can smooth out idle and prevent misfires...2000 is a DBW system so to get throttle wide open to clean backside and bore of TB...block gas pedal to the floor and turn on ignition..throttle plate will go to WOT. Doin all this will take a few hours and cost you less than $200 + $110 or less for plug wires...and should improve your reliability and elimnate some of the DTC's! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by spitpilot at 8:51 AM 7-10-2009_


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Please Help! Passat 2.8v6 (spitpilot)*

if the boots were soaked with oil replace the plug wires.


----------

